# Anyone getting in the Psyclone Kryten?



## Crockett (31/1/17)

Hi vendors,

Will any of you be getting stock of the Psyclone Kryten? If so, when do you expect it?

Thanks

@Sir Vape @Maxxis @KieranD @Throat Punch


----------



## Throat Punch (31/1/17)

Crockett said:


> Hi vendors,
> 
> Will any of you be getting stock of the Psyclone Kryten? If so, when do you expect it?
> 
> ...



Most definitely. Keep an eye on the site for updates.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Crockett (31/1/17)

Throat Punch said:


> Most definitely. Keep an eye on the site for updates.


Great news - thanks so much Jake.


----------



## Keyaam (31/1/17)

Throat Punch said:


> Most definitely. Keep an eye on the site for updates.



Please update your stock thread once they arrive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (1/2/17)

Of course

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KieranD (3/2/17)

We have a huge order of Kryten and Hadaly along with all the accessories on route

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

